# 1989 Specialized MTB for touring duty



## DEfisher (Oct 1, 2015)

I've learned a lot here over the years reading posts so thanks to everyone for sharing the accumulated knowledge :thumbsup: In time, I hope to share back that which I've learned

I've recently purchased two old MTBs that could perform touring duty, But I only want to convert one.


1989 Specialized Rockhopper, good shape, complete 19"
1989 Specialized Stumpjumper Team, Frame only 21"

I'd like to build up the Stump (Tange Prestige) as my tourer but I'm a shorter guy (5'6 and 31" inseam) and I barely straddle it without getting squished. The looong 23" top tube is also a concern.

A short stem with butterfly bars would bring the cockpit fairly close, but I'm worried about twitchy steering. Anyone have an idea if this is a real concern? Also is the 0.5" clearance from the toptube a problem? Worst case is it sacrilege to tear down a perfectly functioning retro Rockhopper?

Thanks!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Tear down either but if you were going to have one for touring, get the one that fits and also have the braze ons you need for racks, panniers, and fenders if that's your thing. I'm sure you can get clips, etc, but with so many candidates if you're just needing a touring bike that you can find the frameset you need with a little patience. That's my opinion without pictures. 

Personally, I don't like riding too big or too small bikes and that 21" sounds too big for you.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard!

The Waldorf Astoria has the Grand Ballroom. That's some ballroom! Your frames should also have some ballroom. 

I'm 6' and I tend to ride 18" frames with a top tube around 23" (noting that manufacturers measure and name the sizes differently).

I think both of them may be too big but perhaps try the 19" for size. The 21 would definitely be too large.

Tinkering with stem and saddle position is all well and good, but once you find yourself at the extreme end of stem length and saddle position to get something to fit, you're going to compromise handling or your comfort and safety. Sorry, but I'd rather you had something that fitted right than threw money trying to make something work.

If you mean, is 0.5" clearance between your crotch and the top tube a problem? Yes. I've had all the kids I intend to have by the way. For MTB, a good 2" is an absolute minimum, for a road bike you might get away with a little less, same for a touring bike.

Is it sacrilege to tear down the Rockhopper? No. A lot of people get hung up about that stuff but you know, a couple of hours with the tools and it's all swapped back. If it's a better fit, then that's the important bit.

Grumps


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

I have several Stumpjumpers and Rockhoppers. The Rockhopper has a lot more braze ons than a Stumpy. Don't get hung up on the Prestige thing. Good luck on the build.


----------



## nimesq (Sep 4, 2014)

I recently picked up an 89 Rock Combo that I use for light touring. Initially I thought the 19.5" size would be too big (I'm similar in size to you - 5'7" w/ 30" inseam), but it's actually really comfortable (though I would NEVER use it as an MTB - I still intend on having kids). If I recall the Rock Combo has slightly more aggressive geometry but it should fit pretty close to the Rockhopper you have.

The Specialized Catalog from 1989 may help you with research:

1989 Specialized Catalogue | Retrobike


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> The Waldorf Astoria has the Grand Ballroom. That's some ballroom! Your frames should also have some ballroom.
> 
> ...


Yeah. I was thinking they both could be too big for him too but didn't want to disappoint him too much. Maybe colker will chime in.  I think standover clearance is overrated but toptube length is not.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Yeah. I was thinking they both could be too big for him too but didn't want to disappoint him too much. Maybe colker will chime in.  I think standover clearance is overrated but toptube length is not.


 At 5'6 his size is a 17in maybe 16in. Stand over is a problem but a front end that's too big and long feels even worse. If i was in his shoes, i would be happy to keep drivetrain, wheels, components and look for another frame or two. They are out there. Old Specialized, Kona, Yokota etc... Steel frames tend to have more eyelets for fenders and racks. Stay away from susp forks and find a nice steel fork. The prestige specialized fork from the stumpies are some of the best ever made.. Keep the forks from those frames! 
Fit is paramount. A bike that fits is always the best bike. Size your mtn bikes small and your road bikes big.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

colker1 said:


> ...They are out there. Old Specialized, Kona, Yokota etc... Steel frames tend to have more eyelets for fenders and racks.


A steel Kona with their typical sloping top tube would be a nice choice!


----------



## DEfisher (Oct 1, 2015)

(Sorry for the delayed response- mother nature is throwing us some coastal flooding here in southern Delaware)

Thanks for all the replies and advice! I've included photos of the two bikes. 


The 19" Rockhopper is comfortable on short rides with everything stock (its 19" to top of seat tube, and about 17.5 ctc). So I think a long quill stem and a trekking bar would give me the posture im looking for. No mid-fork braze-ons for racks on either. Also, both sport 130 rear dropouts and I was able to squeeze a 135 wheel no problem.

Now what to do with the Stumpy? I think she's a beaut! But alas, too large.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

DEfisher said:


> (Sorry for the delayed response- mother nature is throwing us some coastal flooding here in southern Delaware)
> 
> Thanks for all the replies and advice! I've included photos of the two bikes.
> 
> ...


Man, don't worry about the stand over. When's the last time you crashed with both feet flat on the ground straddling the TT? I've crashed and continue to crash every which way, but honestly have yet to case myself because of the lack of extra 1.5" of nut clearance.

If the 19" Rockhopper fits, ride it. Have a frame builder install some rack mounts, or simply go soft bags via Revelate or PR.


----------

